# Anyone familiar with Willowbrook Kennels in CA?



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there - I'm new to the forums, but have found reading through the various topics to be extremely helpful. Has anyone heard or known of Willowbrook Kennels (Erin Crady) near Sacramento, CA? Have you obtained any furbabies from her? I did an advanced search already in the forums but no mentions thus far. If you have any helpful information about your experiences or puppies from Willowbrook please let me know here or PM me. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

there really isn't a lot of info on her breeding program... just a lot of generic breeder/maltese info.

are you considering any other breeders? what is your price range? are you looking for a male or female? do you prefer a certain look?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> there really isn't a lot of info on her breeding program... just a lot of generic breeder/maltese info.
> 
> are you considering any other breeders? what is your price range? are you looking for a male or female? do you prefer a certain look?[/B]


hi carrie - we're definitely also considering other breeders in the nothern california who have been mentioned on the boards or the AMA. as far as price, we're aiming for the standard range for a an AKC-limited purebred in the bay area. considering getting a boy, but we're open to having a girl. and for the looks, the sweet doll faces make me melt with happiness. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would recommend sticking with one of the breeders mentioned in this thread rather than going with an unknown breeder on the internet:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25707


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=528160
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should email some breeders right in the bay area - they don't always post pictures of puppies - but if you give them a call they'll tell you:

www.ariamaltese.com
http://www.richmaltese.com/
http://www.rijesmaltese.com/about.html

I don't know anything about Willowbrook, but you just need to be sure and ask the standard questions and verification of those answers (vet records, etc).
pedigrees, bile/acids, liver shunt ?s, etc. there is a list of good questions - that were recently compiled when Furrbaby's mommy was getting Shoni.

Good luck!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Jifner & LadysMom. I found the Willowbrook name through the official AKC site in an ad that was there in January but isn't there now. It seemed reputable but I just wanted to put feelers out there to see if anyone had purchased a puppy from them, I compiled a very long list of questions but will look for Furrbaby's list of questions to ask in case I missed some good ones. I have already contacted only a select handful earlier this past week either by email and/or phone - Aria (Heidi is very nice) and Richelieu (Pat is also very nice) and haven't heard anything from Rijes yet. So Jifner and I must be on the same wavelength!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Thanks Jifner & LadysMom. I found the Willowbrook name through the official AKC site in an ad that was there in January but isn't there now. It seemed reputable but I just wanted to put feelers out there to see if anyone had purchased a puppy from them, I compiled a very long list of questions but will look for Furrbaby's list of questions to ask in case I missed some good ones. I have already contacted only a select handful earlier this past week either by email and/or phone - Aria (Heidi is very nice) and Richelieu (Pat is also very nice) and haven't heard anything from Rijes yet. So Jifner and I must be on the same wavelength! [/B]


i'm glad you're looking into the others. i like aria, because heidi's maltese "aria" is my mini's sister (same parents different litter) but they look very similar! the others listed are very good breeders as well! 
personally, i would shy away from willowbrook, as their breeding program doesn't look well backed.

the AKC site really has nothing to do with quality breeding. any litter can be AKC, it's the lineage that backs up a good dog. 

good luck with your search. i think a little boy would be super. my first maltese was a boy, and i can't tell you how happy he's made me.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about Willowbrook, but I have one from Richelieu and I just love him to pieces!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, McMandy65 and Carrie!  
I'll be sure to post again when we find our little one!


----------

